# The Rise and Fall of the Phone Booth



## Karen99 (Jan 22, 2016)

Remember the pay phone?  Remember the phone booth?  Where on earth does Clark Kent change now?

http://www.five9.com/rise-and-fall-of-the-telephone-booth

​


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Falcon (Jan 22, 2016)

Karen.....LOL


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 22, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Karen.....LOL



lol Falcon.  I think before too long mailboxes will go the same way..


----------



## imp (Jan 22, 2016)

The good, old oak wood phone booths have been seen in antique sales stores at $1000 and up. I suppose nostalgic value must drive prices, who would consider them an investment? Too bulky to move about, or even store, for that matter. The oldies were truly beautiful, though.   imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2016)

I miss phone booths - they were so much fun!



Even clowns thought they were fun ...


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 22, 2016)

CLOWNS!!!!! mg1::eewwk::devil:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> CLOWNS!!!!! mg1::eewwk::devil:



_IN A PHONE BOOTH!!!!!!_ mg1::eewwk::devil:


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## jujube (Jan 22, 2016)

I can't remember HOW Clark Kent changed into Superman in the phone booth.  Did he rip his suit off and leave it behind?  If so, he must have had to return to the same phone booth to get dressed again.  Didn't his suit get wrinkled?  Wouldn't someone have stolen his suit, underwear and shoes in the meantime?  Although, judging from how pudgy and lumpy George Reeves looked, he was probably still wearing his undershirt and tidy-whities under his super suit.  Where did he keep his wallet and glasses?  Where did he keep his super suit when he wasn't wearing it?  In his pocket?  Or did he wear his super suit under his regular clothes?  Inquiring minds want to know.....


----------



## jujube (Jan 22, 2016)

OK, never mind.  I looked it up.  Apparently the George Reeves superman DIDN'T change in a phone booth, only the comic book Superman.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 22, 2016)

There *allegedly* was some kind of pouch in his cape that he cold keep his super folded up and compressed stuff.   Seems a little far fetched...:shrug:


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 22, 2016)

jujube said:


> OK, never mind.  I looked it up.  Apparently the George Reeves superman DIDN'T change in a phone booth, only the comic book Superman.



jujube..I gleaned this info from Wiki...lol..under Clark Kent


Clark wears his Superman costume underneath his street clothes, allowing easy changes between the two personae and the dramatic gesture of ripping open his shirt to reveal the familiar "S" emblem when called into action. Superman usually stores his Clark Kent clothing compressed in a secret pouch within his cape,[SUP][3][/SUP] though some stories have shown him leaving his clothes in some covert location (such as the _Daily Planet storeroom[SUP][4][/SUP]) for later retrieval._
_In the Pre-Crisis comic book title Superman Family, Clark is featured in a series of stories called "The Private Life of Clark Kent" wherein he solves problems subtly without changing into Superman._


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2016)

What I've always wondered about - when Supes rips off his clothing, does his thing, then returns to his Clark Kent persona, isn't his clothing still ripped? The buttons gone? The fabric torn?

Or does Lois do a quickie repair job for him?


----------



## Falcon (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm almost afraid to ask, but; When he's flying through  the air, what does he use for propulsion ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2016)

Falcon said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask, but; When he's flying through  the air, what does he use for propulsion ?



I always thought it was that big hop, skip and a jump he takes before he takes off.

In the later Supes and in the comics he just points up at the sky and woosh - not sure what he's got going on there, unless it's a Kryptonian thing.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 22, 2016)

Probably lots of chili...
The last phone booths I remember smelled so bad of pee, maybe a stray needle or two...and the phone was ripped out besides. Nostalgia isn't what it used to be.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Probably lots of chili...
> The last phone booths I remember smelled so bad of pee, maybe a stray needle or two...and the phone was ripped out besides. Nostalgia isn't what it used to be.



You must have been hanging out in NYC ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 22, 2016)

I liked using them, private, comfy and liked to hear the coin drop before I dialed.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 22, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Probably lots of chili...
> The last phone booths I remember smelled so bad of pee, maybe a stray needle or two...and the phone was ripped out besides. Nostalgia isn't what it used to be.



Wow Fur..you hung out in a rough part of town..lol.  Eventually they lost the booth..for a good reason, obviously..:darth:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2016)

jujube said:


> I can't remember HOW Clark Kent changed into Superman in the phone booth.  Did he rip his suit off and leave it behind?  If so, he must have had to return to the same phone booth to get dressed again.  Didn't his suit get wrinkled?  Wouldn't someone have stolen his suit, underwear and shoes in the meantime?  Although, judging from how pudgy and lumpy George Reeves looked, he was probably still wearing his undershirt and tidy-whities under his super suit.  Where did he keep his wallet and glasses?  Where did he keep his super suit when he wasn't wearing it?  In his pocket?  Or did he wear his super suit under his regular clothes?  Inquiring minds want to know.....



He can also take bullets in the chest, but has to duck when a gun is tossed at him!!


----------



## jujube (Jan 23, 2016)

I remember as a kid, I never passed a pay phone without checking to see if there was any money left in the slot.


----------

